# twin/septate vagina and uterus



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Reading Spiritual Midwifery - what does a twin uterus and vagina look like? Are there 2 entrances to the 2 vaginas? When that woman has sex, does her dh get to pick which vagina he enters? Wondering how this works.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.agacamp.com/jsp/family/sa...6_07_02_05.gif

and

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...tract/11/1/218

Would seem to imply that there is a membrane dividing the vagina rather than two separate vaginas. My guess, is that either there's no real difference during sex or that sex is incredibly painful.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I had a friend with two uteruses (hee, did you know the plural can be uteruses or uteri?) but I don't know about vaginas... She has had pregnancies in each of them. At least 4 kids I think (she moved and we haven't kept in touch but last I heard she'd had 4)


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Two uteri, two cevices and a septum in the vagina is the most extreme form of uterus didelphys. Its a mullerian duct problem and occurs in the womb when the two 'sides' of the internal organs come together incompletely. Other forms such as septate uterus or bicornuate uterus produce different kinds of uterine shapes.

This condition and variants of it run in my Dhs family.


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

My mw knew someone who had to use birth control through pregnancy because of this. She had had babies on both sides. I also read about a woman with this who also had babies from both sides, although many more on the one side because for some reason she ah... liked it more on that side


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i have a friend with two uteri and she says it is hell. double periods!


----------



## happydoulamama (Mar 14, 2006)

I do know that women who's mothers took Diethylstilbestrol (DES) to prevent miscarriage in the 60's are more apt to have this condition. I have a slightly bicornuate uterus (have a slight septum, giving my uterus that "heart shaped" look...) and although my mother did not take DES, her mother did. Which is interesting. I had no problem carrying or birthing a baby, but then again I have a really mild form of it.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

I know a lady with two uteruses (uteri?), two cervixes and four ovaries. She has a membrane in her vagina.

I being uber curious asked her about a million questions. She said it's not noticable during sex, by either her or her partner.

She hadn't even known about any of it until she was pregnant went in for her first US.
Even DR who had given her paps in the past hadn't picked up on it.


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

I have given birth twice, but never had an US. Could I have two?? How do ya know??









I first heard of this when I read Spiritual Midwifery, too. I must admit, it seemed surprising.


----------



## happydoulamama (Mar 14, 2006)

I think they can only be diagnosed by ultrasound. Mine was picked up way before pregnancy due to having an ultrasound for another problem. I'm sure many women go undiagnosed, but if you do have one and it's not causing pregnancy/birth problems, there is no need to worry about it.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

This is so interesting. I recently took care of the baby of a mother who had this, two uteruses and two vaginas. I had so many questions but never got to know her well enough to ask them.

Quote:

My mw knew someone who had to use birth control through pregnancy because of this.
I don't think you would have to worry about birth control while pregnant in one uterus, the hormones that suppress ovulation during pregnancy would also effect the ovaries of the unpregnant uterus, wouldn't they?

Quote:

i have a friend with two uteri and she says it is hell. double periods!
Wouldn't the periods always be at the same time for hormonal reasons? But I guess if you used tampons you would need to worry about plugging up both holes.

So very interesting.


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know, my mw said the lady could have conceived 3 months apart, but I didn't exactly ask for all the details.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Wouldn't the periods always be at the same time for hormonal reasons? But I guess if you used tampons you would need to worry about plugging up both holes.

she doesn't have two vaginas, just two uteri (i'm not sure about her ovaries). she has much heavier cramping and bleeding than normal though.


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow. I remember reading this in Spiritual Midwifery but didn't really think about it.

My DH's ex girlfriend had major issues with a pregnancy when they were together, she had bicornuate uterus, and I guess I never knew what it meant. The baby ended up being stillborn. I'm not exactly sure why because DH was so young he didn't ask details.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I found a picture of a bicornuate uterus. (Warning: this is a medical photo. If you don't like seeing body parts that are not inside people, don't click)


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl*
Wouldn't the periods always be at the same time for hormonal reasons? But I guess if you used tampons you would need to worry about plugging up both holes.

she doesn't have two vaginas, just two uteri (i'm not sure about her ovaries). she has much heavier cramping and bleeding than normal though.

oh, the girl I met has two actual vaginas.


----------

